# Looking for female/s Bedfordskire U.k



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi anyone in the Bedford or surrounding areas needing home for Female rat or rats please leave a message here !


----------



## lilmissratty (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi there, 
Just wondered if you are still searching for female rats? 
Could you please let me know,
Many thanks
Paula


----------

